# betta spawning



## crow410 (Jan 14, 2010)

so ive had my bettas for some time now and i diseded i wanted to breed them iv ben feeding then pelets and blood worms. the female is prity fat ant the male has ben making bubble nests alot and so when i put her in a flowting contaner in his tank he doubled the size or his nest. and when i put her in the tank he just chased her not vary agresavly like he would find her then circle around her with his gills out then like strike at her i was wandering if that is normal and now she is hiding from him and i also was wondering what one u leve in the tank with the eggs m or f. 

thanks for our time and plece replay


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Male the female is no use to the eggs. But some females have raised spawns. I heard one story where a male and female built seperate nests and tended the eggs and fry together. But I'd just leave the male in there. Be sure to do alot of research if you havent already and ask any questions you may have  .


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Remove the female as soon as possible after they spawn otherwise the male may very well kill the female.
It is rare that a female ever helps in the bubblenest, So don't risk it!

The male should go back and forth working on the nest and flirting, If he aggressively attacks her I would remove her and try again another time, To many times when they show serious aggression towards one another one ends up terrible riddled, and its not always the female that gets riddled either. Don't be fooled thinking everythings ok,
I just don't feel its worth it and simple try again until they are more passive towards each other and the male spends more time going back and forth from working on the nest to flirting.

I have one beautiful male here now that I stupidly ignored my rule, went to bed and left them,
He ain't no beauty now, She riddled him!
Never leave them unattended, you just don't know


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Chicklet said:


> Remove the female as soon as possible after they spawn otherwise the male may very well kill the female.
> It is rare that a female ever helps in the bubblenest, So don't risk it!
> 
> The male should go back and forth working on the nest and flirting, If he aggressively attacks her I would remove her and try again another time, To many times when they show serious aggression towards one another one ends up terrible riddled, and its not always the female that gets riddled either.
> ...


 Same thing happened to me but it wasn't very bad but I just left them alone and now I have about 200 fry. So I guess it just depends on the fish and the breeding setup, amount of hiding places etc. But if they are very aggressive get them out of their.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Actually when it comes to spawning no amount of hiding places, Nor the breeding setup. will make a difference if one doesn't want to be bother or changes their mind.,

It will totally depend on the fish and their given moods,

Even after being riddled this guy would hunt until he found her,
Even after removing her he was still determined he wanted babies, But I couldn't rish it at that point

This same female was always very passive, But obviously not this time,


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Actually I take that back. This happened twice my beautiful gold HM dosent have fins left but my red VT is healing up well from the spawning.

Actually what I meant by hiding places was so that they could hide until you could get them out of there.


----------



## crow410 (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks for all the info guys its realy helping right now she is hiding and he is going from looking for her to his bubble nest lol he makes me laugh with his abseson with his nest lol and i was wondering how much time it could take for them to do enything together ?? and once againg thanks :-D


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

> i was wondering how much time it could take for them to do enything together ??


It can take very little time up to several days, It all depends on your Fish


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I can take anywhere from half an hour to half a week.  Last time I spawned they were breeding within half an hour of me releasing her! But, it can take days too. 

What are you planning on feeding the fry?


----------



## crow410 (Jan 14, 2010)

i have flowting plants i read somewere on this site that they will eat of this for the first week then i can us cruched fish flaks and if that dont work i have frozen brain shrimp blood worms and iv made that egg youk stuff b4 would that work other wis what what do u like to feed your fry


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Um no. ya the plants produce a little food but you need to feed another more nutritious food like baby brine shrimp.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

You can also buy a product made by Wardley
"wardley essentials SMALL FRY"
It works really good even for new born betta's

I don't use any live foods, Just the infushia created by older more established Floating Water sprite.
and "wardley essentials SMALL FRY"
At approx 2 weeks they can start eating very finely crushed fish flakes.
I have had batches that I wasn't aware of survive two weeks on infusia from my watersprite alone,

I do however keep my spawning tanks covered in mature watersprite, More plants mean more infushia, 
I also try to get the watersprite to get a greenish algae all over it's top if possible.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oh I very rarely use infusoria and have just recently started using live plants in my tanks. I've always used brine shrimp with sucess. I don't really wanna try out flake food for such young fry. I do but not till they are one month old or older.


----------



## crow410 (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks for the info i will go to the lps and c what i can find and i have a hole new Q totaly off topic so my lps said that u can put a betta in a comunity tank with diff breeds of fish i was just wondering if thats ok bc i also heard that they do alot better by themselfs


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They CAN do ok in a community setting if the other fish are peaceful and leave the betta alone. The betta on the other hand might be aggressive and not get along with the other fish in the community. It depends on the betta's personality. IMO bettas are better off by themselves as they are solitary fish.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a sorority tank, but it is 25gal, and has lots of hiding places. It has 7 females in it ATM


----------

